# CACC & Tabacalara Perdomo - Gatsby's Boca - So. Florida



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Tuesday, January 31, 2006 - 7pm to 9pm - Don't miss it!!!!

CACC & Tabacalara Perdomo

Cordially invites you to our next event

Tabacalara Perdomo & Scotch Tasting

January 31 at Gatsby's Boca (561-393-3900)

From 7:00PM to 9:00PM

For more information call Christina @ 561-391-1372*


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump..anyone going? I'm thinking of dropping in on it...


----------

